# US Nationals 2015 -- July 31 - August 2, Hilton Head Island, South Carolina



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 12, 2015)

We're pleased to announce that US Nationals 2015 will be held July 31 to August 2, 2015, at the Hilton Head Beach and Tennis Resort in Hilton Head, South Carolina.

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/index.php

Please book your travel early! Hilton Head is a popular summer destination, and flights may fill up before the competition.

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 12, 2015)

4 rounds of pyra. Um yes.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Oof
Would love to go, 96% chance I'm not going 
The place looks really nice tho.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 12, 2015)

East coast!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 12, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Oof
> Would love to go, 96% chance I'm not going
> The place looks really nice tho.



Same... its qiite far. its summer, so maybe I will get a vacation there lol!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 12, 2015)

South Carolina. Woohoo!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 12, 2015)

Omg hype <3


XTowncuber said:


> 4 rounds of pyra. Um yes.


Is this a first? :O


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Same... its qiite far. its summer, so maybe I will get a vacation there lol!



Pl0x go m8 I live in NY but I would go if you did, need pruh Roux tips lel m8


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 12, 2015)

Ugh, is this real? lol I have a study abroad trip to China at roughly the same date. And earlier in November, I missed Florida Feast, just by a day.

Good luck everyone (not me)!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes!! Another comp in the south east!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 12, 2015)

YES! I'm so excited! Finally a competition in the South East. Even better; it's Nationals! 6x6, 7x7, here I come!


----------



## Kian (Jan 12, 2015)

Could a moderator please change Tim's post to reflect that the competition starts on 7/31? Tim put in the date the staff competition started accidentally.

Also, could a moderator please change Tim's post to reflect the fact that I'm awesome? Thanks.

EDIT: Much obliged.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Is this a first? :O



I don't know about the competitions between now and US 2015, but at least there hasn't been a four-rounds-of-pyraminx competition yet:



Spoiler: Events that had four rounds



Using data from WCA_export574_20150111 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Event**Competitions*Rubik's Cube37World Championship 2007
US Nationals and Open 2008
Thailand Open 2009
US Nationals 2009
World Championship 2009
Jakarta Open 2010
Indonesian Championship 2010
US Nationals 2010
Aachen Open 2011
SESC/Santos 2011
US Nationals 2011
World Championship 2011
SESC Santos 2012
US Nationals 2012
MNW Open 2012
Asian Championship 2012
Euro 2012
Indian Cube Challenge 2013
Brasileiro 2013
World Championship 2013
Taiwan Summer 2013
Guangdong Open 2013
Munich Open 2013
NULAU Kharkiv Winter 2013
Warsaw Open 2014
Polish Open 2014
SLS Rybnik 2014
Indian Nationals 2014
US Nationals 2014
Euro 2014
Cubing Fest 2014
Indiana 2014
Spanish Championship 2014
Guangdong Open 2014
Santa Claus Cube Race 2014
Kharkiv Winter 2014
Shaastra Cube Open 20152x2 Cube3US Nationals 2012
World Championship 2013
US Nationals 20143x3 one-handed3US Nationals 2012
World Championship 2013
US Nationals 20144x4 Cube3US Nationals 2012
World Championship 2013
US Nationals 20145x5 Cube3US Nationals 2012
World Championship 2013
US Nationals 2014



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, count(*) Competitions, group_concat(cellName order by year, month, day separator '\n') ''
FROM (SELECT competitionId, eventId
      FROM Results
      WHERE roundId <> 'b'
      GROUP BY competitionId, eventId
      HAVING count(distinct roundId) >= 4) tmp
JOIN Competitions ON id = competitionId
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY competitions desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 12, 2015)

I will definitely be there  I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 12, 2015)

That stinks. second year in a row that US Nationals is about the entire US away from me... and my parents had already said yes if it was on Vegas. Too late now, I guess.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably won't be going this year.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 12, 2015)

Yay! Really hope I can go, it's sooooo close to me!
I need to redeem myself after my epic fail at 2014 nats


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Pl0x go m8 I live in NY but I would go if you did, need pruh Roux tips lel m8



srry soo far. 5h flight and its very expensive for flights and accomodations. Maybe we'll see eachother at a different comp!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 13, 2015)

After looking at those hotel prices...whew. 

Anyone wanna share a room? :-/


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 13, 2015)

Super super small chance that i will go.


----------



## Bob (Jan 13, 2015)

I will try to go.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 13, 2015)

Anybody wanna carpool from California? In a plane? With me coming for free?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh well, maybe next year :/


----------



## CuberM (Jan 13, 2015)

For 3BLD, when it says best of 3, that means you are ranked by your best time, right?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 13, 2015)

CuberM said:


> For 3BLD, when it says best of 3, that means you are ranked by your best time, right?



Yes.


----------



## Kian (Jan 13, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> After looking at those hotel prices...whew.
> 
> Anyone wanna share a room? :-/



Villas can fit 6ish people.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 13, 2015)

Kian said:


> Villas can fit 6ish people.


8 if you want to cram in the 2-bedrooms (two 2-person rooms, 2 extra bunk beds, + sleeper sofa):
http://www.hhibeachandtennis.com/index.php/villas/two-bedrooms


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 13, 2015)

Quick note: our email list isn't working properly right now, and we may not have received contact form submissions in the last 24 hours. If you have tried to contact us in the last 24 hours, please try again.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 13, 2015)

Only 21 people registered??


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Only 21 people registered??



Your registration doesn't appear until you pay. I imagine most people don't want to pay $80+ right away.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am most likely going this year. Might plan a college visit during that time as well, if the campus is open. (Citadel)


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally, a big competition on central east coast! First nationals for me


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great. Another competition that I definitely won't be able to go to because my parents aren't willing to drive me there. ;_;

Nats in Midwest please?


----------



## Carbon (Jan 15, 2015)

I REAAAAAALLLLYYYY wanna go, but I need a roommate to stay with me and whatever parent is accompanying me.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 15, 2015)

This will be difficult to swing. We'll see.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 17, 2015)

This is the closest competition for a while. So tempting. Why does it have to be the weekend of before marching band camp?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2015)

I could go to this one... although it definitely won't be cheap and I definitely won't podium in anything. I'm gonna have to think about it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh nice, it's less than 4 hours from my house!

Hooray, southeast coast!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 17, 2015)

Hotel booked, sorry Worlds/Jay </3


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 17, 2015)

Work has cleared the time off. This should be fun.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh, I might be able to go to this one... That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Riley (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going.  bojangles


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 25, 2015)

Time to start prepping the next video


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Time to start prepping the next video


Chype


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 25, 2015)

I might be coming to this comp. 

And registration is in USD, right?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 25, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I might be coming to this comp.
> 
> And registration is in USD, right?



Yup! It is in place!


----------



## Chip Clermont (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm excited to go! I'll be staffing. This venue look reeeeeeeeeeeeeal nice :tu bojangles


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 27, 2015)

Chip Clermont said:


> I'm excited to go! I'll be staffing. This venue look reeeeeeeeeeeeeal nice :tu bojangles



Who the hell are you?


----------



## Vincents (Jan 27, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Who the hell are you?



Ben Zoller is KOII/Midwest. I don't know what Chip Clermont means though.


----------



## michaelcmelton (Jan 27, 2015)

strakerak said:


> I am most likely going this year. Might plan a college visit during that time as well, if the campus is open. (Citadel)



1. I'm going to Nats.
2. I go to the Del. I'm a senior here.
3. Campus is always open. In the summer, cadets aren't here though.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 27, 2015)

michaelcmelton said:


> 1. I'm going to Nats.
> 2. I go to the Del. I'm a senior here.
> 3. Campus is always open. In the summer, cadets aren't here though.



Would you mind sending me a PM about some stuff regarding admissions to the university?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 27, 2015)

Vincents said:


> Ben Zoller is KOII/Midwest. I don't know what Chip Clermont means though.


I know Ben, we're at the same school. Sorry, wish there was a sarcasm font for that [emoji14]


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 3, 2015)

Any females looking for roommates?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 3, 2015)

TopazRuby said:


> Anyone females looking for roommates?



Me!














Sorry, I just had to


----------



## CHJ (Feb 3, 2015)

more than likely imma be there, should be cool


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ugh I wish I could carpool/stay with somebody going to Nationals from the Midwest. :/

But then again, I hardly know any cubers here and it certainly may be terribly awkward, so yeah. >.<


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 3, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangit Antoine! 
seriously though, you know anyone?


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 3, 2015)

Livestream?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 9, 2015)

So there are no Midwest cuber people that I could carpool with?


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> So there are no Midwest cuber people that I could carpool with?



I think most of us are planning to fly out. Sorry bro.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 9, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> I think most of us are planning to fly out. Sorry bro.



Damn. Well, I have a job now, so perhaps I may be able to collect enough money to do the same. I can only hope so. >.<

Also you should make some in-flight videos.  IDK what they would contain, I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 10, 2015)

You know what would be neat? Having a little speedsolving.com booth where you could come get your username-tag and wear it and meet other people from the forums that you interact with but never see


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 10, 2015)

Why is it being held at one of the most expensive resorts in the US? Especially because a lot of the current cubing community are younger fellows, it doesn't make sense. Count me out.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sometimes families don't fly out just for a competition. They will normally do something after the competition, such as have fun at the city for a bit. People aren't going to go to the resort JUST for the competition.


----------



## maps600 (Feb 11, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> You know what would be neat? Having a little speedsolving.com booth where you could come get your username-tag and wear it and meet other people from the forums that you interact with but never see



That's actually a really good idea


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

maps600 said:


> That's actually a really good idea


#rubik?


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 21, 2015)

How many people do you guys expect to show up to this years nats?


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 1, 2015)

Events page says 4x4 Blind is best of 3, with a 3 hour total time limit, but only 2.5 hours have been allotted to 4x4 blind on the schedule?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2015)

The chance of me going has gone up to about 20%


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 7, 2015)

lol i want to race you OH xD


----------



## the cubist (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm going.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 10, 2015)

PSA: the resort itself is currently sold out. Please see the website travel page for some alternative housing options:
www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/travel.php


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 19, 2015)

So there won't be any cube mosaic competition this year? D:


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2015)

Reminder: prices go up at midnight tonight (eastern time). If your name isn't on the competitor list (http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/competitors.php), don't forget to sign up soon!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 18, 2015)

Registration closes in 11 days. Don't forget to register and pay online if you're planning to compete!

If you don't live on the east coast, remember to check what time registration closes in your time zone. 9 PM for people in California, not midnight. No exceptions for people who don't understand how time zones work!


----------



## Sam Richard (Jun 22, 2015)

I am so looking forward to Nationals this year. This will be my second National competition as I went to Nationals 2014. My personal goal on the 3x3 is to get an average of 30 seconds with a sub 30 solve!!! I just have to practice, practice, practice!!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm going. What? It's just one state over!  I can proudly say that I'm competing in all events (except for 7x7, Feet, FMC and all of the BLD ones) and I'm practicing all of them.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a note for any last-minute registrants: the nearby Hampton Inn is providing us with some discounted rooms, available until 7/7.
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/travel.php


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 29, 2015)

I lost one of the caps on my Square-1... Gotta get a new one before July 31!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 30, 2015)

okay, 70 more people signed up in the past 4 days, people should learn not to register so late

Good luck to the staff team.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 1, 2015)

Registration for unofficial events has opened: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/unofficial.php


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sad that I won't be going this year. Maybe next year. Have fun, everyone! And good luck to the new staff members.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 1, 2015)

Mirrorblocks should be an unofficial event


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2015)

When I press continue on the Registration page for Unofficial events, the page is blank... it said it would ask for my Team BLD partner's name... help!


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 1, 2015)

Aww, I think team relays would've been a cool unofficial event


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> When I press continue on the Registration page for Unofficial events, the page is blank... it said it would ask for my Team BLD partner's name... help!



Just tried both options of "Team BLD" and "Both Events" and got to the next page. The second page is considerably smaller, did you scroll up?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 2, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Just tried both options of "Team BLD" and "Both Events" and got to the next page. The second page is considerably smaller, did you scroll up?



Yeah, that worked. Thanks Kit! Hoping to see you there!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/heats.php


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 6, 2015)

Lol, I'm in Heat 5 on 5 events


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 7, 2015)

A couple other unofficial events/competitions are now scheduled.
Mosaic building: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/mosaics.php
Smart Egg: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/egg.php


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 7, 2015)

JBCM627 said:


> A couple other unofficial events/competitions are now scheduled.
> Mosaic building: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/mosaics.php
> Smart Egg: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/egg.php



Can I change the number of people on the mosaic building team?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Can I change the number of people on the mosaic building team?



I deleted the two registrations associated with your team. You can start from scratch now.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd love to help someone with mosaic building... does anyone need me? I have two black plastic cubes, a FangShi ShuangRen with those weird stickers and a cube with stickers so big that it looks stickerless. Even if you can't use my cubes, I could still help set up the mosaic!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'd love to help someone with mosaic building... does anyone need me? I have two black plastic cubes, a FangShi ShuangRen with those weird stickers and a cube with stickers so big that it looks stickerless. Even if you can't use my cubes, I could still help set up the mosaic!


according to the website, 300 cubes are provided, and idk if non team members are allowed to help


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> according to the website, 300 cubes are provided, and idk if non team members are allowed to help



I was asking to join a team just temporarily so I could help.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I was asking to join a team just temporarily so I could help.



That'd be appreciated!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> That'd be appreciated!



I think you're in or are the leader of a team, so PM me the name of the team if you'd want me to help.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I think you're in or are the leader of a team, so PM me the name of the team if you'd want me to help.



Yeah, its a 2 man team and its filled up though. the team name is /r/cubers btw


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ls-2015-WCA-Cubing-Mats&p=1098310#post1098310


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jul 9, 2015)

Not this year :/


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 10, 2015)

I started solving on my StackMat Pro again in preparation for the comp!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Kit, can I remove my mosaic entry? I know it won't count until my partner registers, but it's at the same time as Team BLD and I don't like having it in there...


----------



## Sam Richard (Jul 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Hey Kit, can I remove my mosaic entry? I know it won't count until my partner registers, but it's at the same time as Team BLD and I don't like having it in there...



YouCubing, do worry as much. I signed up for Team BLD, Mosaic, and a Seminar. In an E-mail thread with Kit reguarding the seminar, Kit has told me that each of the 3 events won't interfere with each-other per-individuals schedule. As stated in the schedule, the Mosaic build is all 3 nights, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday night. The Team BLD is only on Friday night. Your schedule shouldn't be conflicted. It would be best though to contact Kit for your own clarification.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 17, 2015)

Sam Richard said:


> YouCubing, do worry as much. I signed up for Team BLD, Mosaic, and a Seminar. In an E-mail thread with Kit reguarding the seminar, Kit has told me that each of the 3 events won't interfere with each-other per-individuals schedule. As stated in the schedule, the Mosaic build is all 3 nights, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday night. The Team BLD is only on Friday night. Your schedule shouldn't be conflicted. It would be best though to contact Kit for your own clarification.



This is correct.

If you don't want to do mosaics, however, I will just ignore the entry if the team doesn't fill.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 17, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> If you don't want to do mosaics, however, I will just ignore the entry if the team doesn't fill.



My partner hasn't registered yet, and I told them not to, so I think I'm safe. I don't feel like doing mosaics 

2 weeks left, I'm hyping all over the place. Make sure not to step on the hype I'm spewing out... :/


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

One. *Week.* *Left.*
...
...
...
*Hype.*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 25, 2015)

Fun fact time:
I've been runner-up for Pyra every year at Nats since 2010 (5 years in a row). Unfortunately, I can't make it this year. So, congratulations to the person who gets second at Pyra this year.


----------



## Julian (Jul 25, 2015)

Daniel Wu said:


> Fun fact time:
> I've been runner-up for Pyra every year at Nats since 2010 (5 years in a row). Unfortunately, I can't make it this year. So, congratulations to the person who gets second at Pyra this year.


Unacceptable.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 25, 2015)

So, my heat sheet says that I'm competing on Thursday even though I said I couldn't be there for that. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 25, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> So, my heat sheet says that I'm competing on Thursday even though I said I couldn't be there for that. Should I be worried about that?



Henry Savich 2015 US pyraminx champion? Jkjk


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking about potentially setting up a massive group picture Sunday evening after the competition on the beach.

Anyone interested?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me to bring a swinsuit.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Thinking about potentially setting up a massive group picture Sunday evening after the competition on the beach.
> 
> Anyone interested?


lol my flight leaves close to the end of the comp, so I might not be able to even attend awards ceremony cri


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> lol my flight leaves close to the end of the comp, so I might not be able to even attend awards ceremony cri



It looks like this is a similar issue for others. i'm changing it to Saturday.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> It looks like this is a similar issue for others. i'm changing it to Saturday.



Saturday night? okay I'm in


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 27, 2015)

Anybody interested in seeing a mentalist (magic / mind reading type stuff) show? See this thread for more information: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...S-Nationals-2015-Bill-Gladwell-Show&p=1103982


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 27, 2015)

Yey for group picture


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2015)

4 days left 


Spoiler: Goals



5BLD: WR, win
4BLD: sub-3:00 mo3, win
MBLD: NAR, win
3BLD: sub-50 mo3, top 5
FMC: sub-32.33 mean, top 5
feet: sub-2:00 mo3
clock: sub-12 average
square-1: sub-30 average
pyraminx: sub-7 average
skewb: sub-3.76 average, podium
2x2: sub-4 average
3x3: sub-13 single, pb average, make second round
4x4: sub-55 average, make second round
5x5: sub-1:57 average, make second round
megaminx, OH, 6x6, and 7x7: lol not doing because worst events ever


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 4 rounds of pyra. Um yes.



Pyra is bae <3

I'm hoping I don't fumble at the comp, it's so easy to do with Pyra.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2015)

Goals for nats
Single/avg/other
2x2-3/4.5
3x3-9/12
4x4-35/42/make finals
5x5-1:20/1:30
6x6-2:50/3:00
7x7-4:00/4:50
Mega-55/59
Pyra-3.5/4
Skewb-pb/pb
OH-suckless/suckless
3bld-55/anytime/makefinals
4bld-10:00
5bld-30:00
mbld-15 points
feet-1:30/1:35
clock-pb/pb
sq1-pb/pb


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh, so goals are happening? Okden here we go.
2x2: Don't suck :/
3x3: Sub-30 single? And sub-35 average.
4x4: At least one sub-2:15.
5x5: Sub-4 single. All I'm asking for.
6x6: Embarrass myself as little as possible.
Pyra: Second round maybe?
Mega: PB single... if not, then just a sub-4 would be nice.
Skoob: Sub-10 single. :/
SQ1: This is an ambitious goal, but I'd like to make cutoff.
Clock: Same as above, but it's more likely.
OH: Sub-1:30 single maybe?
That's enough of me proving my skills as a nub for now.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 28, 2015)

goals for averages:
2x2: 5.5
3x3: high 15
4x4: 57 (hopefully get to 2nd round)
5x5: 2:10ish
6x6: maaaybe make soft cutoff (would have to be pb by 4 seconds but that might happen )
7x7: get a stackmattable time (aka sub-10min )
OH: 27ish (hopefully get to 2nd round)
Pyra: low 9


----------



## CHJ (Jul 28, 2015)

Fairly unrealistic but plausable goals for nats
Single/avg
2x2-1.6/2.6 
3x3-7.9/10.8 
4x4-37/43 
5x5-1:12/1:24 
6x6-2:50/3:00 
7x7-4:00/4:20
Mega-58/1:05
Pyra-3.93/6.52
Skewb-4/7
OH-13/16
3bld-48/56
4bld-3:30
5bld-8
mbld-15 points
feet-subNAR/subNAR
clock-6.97/8.5
sq1-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHNO


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 28, 2015)

GGOOAALLLSS!!!
2x2 : sub 2.59
3x3 : sub 9, make finals
4x4 : sub 30 single, sub mitch average, podium
5x5 : meh sub 1:20 avg
6x6 : sub 2:40 mean
7x7 : sub 4 everything
OH : sub 14.84 average, finals
BLD : idc
mega,pyra,bld,mbld, fmc : idc
skewb : NAR, sub 3 single, podium


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just really hope for final round on pyra otherwise... look at sig


----------



## DanpHan (Jul 28, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: finals, sub 2.7(?) avg
3x3: sub 9 avg, sub 8 single, make finals
4x4: sub 37 avg
5x5: sub 1:10 avg, maybe podium if i dont suck?
6x6: sub 2:30 avg in both rounds, and not to dnf
7x7: sub 3:40 mean
OH: sub 19 avg
BLD: success
Pyra: sub 6 avg
Mega: sub 1:10 avg
Sq-1: make cutoff lol
Clock: Sub 9 avg
Skewb: um...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Haven't done this in a while  
Goals:
2x2: sub-4 avg
3x3: sub-10.29 avg
4x4: sub-39.5 avg, 35 single
5x5: sub-1:22 avg
6x6: sub-2:40, make finals
7x7: sub-3:50 avg, make finals
OH: sub-22
FMC: sub-40 mo3
Basically get a PB in every event except for OH 

Good luck to everyone competing (and staffing), I'm looking forward to a great competition


----------



## thederpydank (Jul 28, 2015)

Goals for meeee
2x2: Sub-2/Sub-2.5/Podium
3x3: Couldn't care less/Sub-11 
4x4: Pb/Sub-54/Make round 2
5x5: Pb/Pb/Make round 2
OH: Sub-20/Pb
Skweeb: I give zero *****.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 28, 2015)

Unofficial event registration lists have been posted, including times for mosaic teams and groups for TeamBLD:

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/misc_competitors.php


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Pyra-3.5/4


pls dont tell me thats 4.00


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1ULSdjT6BlmZ-NgbC3ej1tE4tqt_m8gjP0rGk-gFFGr0/edit?usp=sharing
The hype is real


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> So, my heat sheet says that I'm competing on Thursday even though I said I couldn't be there for that. Should I be worried about that?



No, I know you're not coming and you are not on the staff competition schedule.


----------



## grantgrech (Jul 28, 2015)

*Nationals 2015*

Hey everyone, just a quick question.. 

If you're at nationals this year, who is staying at the Westin Resort/Hotel? If so, maybe we can have a meetup in the lobby, outside, our wherever.

Thanks a lot,
Grant


----------



## 1w3playZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 6 average and possibly sub 5 single 
3x3: Sub 23 average and another sub 20 single [emoji3]
4x4: I have bad luck with all my 4x4s (they all suck) so I'll have to use someone's. Hopefully I don't suck
Skooooooob: sub 10 average and another sub 8 single or sub 7
Pyra: don't suck and sub 10 average


----------



## biscuit (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy crap... The cubicle posted this link on their FB. Dang it I wish I was going!

http://thecubicle.us/thecubicleus-nationals-a-11.html


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Holy crap... The cubicle posted this link on their FB. Dang it I wish I was going!
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/thecubicleus-nationals-a-11.html



I bet the 16th person for the guanlong challenge is Phil


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

Mystery Event Challenge starts tomorrow.
WHEEEEEEEEE HYPE


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 29, 2015)

Does someone have a fairly big tripod I could borrow through out nationals for a couple things?
There's a couple things I'll be doing where two tripods would come in really handy. I'm looking for it to extend to about my head height (5'8' is my height)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm heading to the airport. See you all soon!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm heading to the airport. See you all soon!



Thanks for the comp in advance!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 29, 2015)

http://www.jflei.com/

So apparently I have heard that this is going to be a thing at US Nats... :0


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm opening up the cubecomps tab. Hype hype, nats is sooon!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

Alrighty, who wants to challenge me to a hype-off? xD But seriously, the Mystery Event Night is tomorrow. HYPE.


----------



## Torch (Jul 30, 2015)

Just about to get out on the road. See everyone there!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll be leaving Atlanta around 12:00. Not too long until the Mystery Event Night!


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 30, 2015)

About to head out! How much of your collections are you guys bringing? I have 36 puzzles, and I don't know how much I should take to trade.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2015)

Goals:

3x3: don't drop my cube, Tommy
OH: meh

beachbeachbeachbeach

EDIT: Get Andy shirtless at beach


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 30, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> About to head out! How much of your collections are you guys bringing? I have 36 puzzles, and I don't know how much I should take to trade.



I'm bringing all of mine.


----------



## Alex3 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Transportation Help - Please Read!*

Hello!
My name is Alex and I'm staying with 4 of my other high school friends at the Comfort Inns Suites at 23 Towne Drive in Bluffton and our car broke down literally as we parked it and we currently have no way to get to the venue. If there are any people out there that would be willing to drive us we'd be very appreciative. We're looking for people who are close to our hotel who wouldn't mind picking us up and dropping us off whenever possible. If you're out of the way, don't trouble yourself! This is just to see if anyone would be willing to help us out.
For anyone wondering, we're 20 minutes NWW of the venue.
I really hate to post this a second time, but after 40 minutes in Off topic there were no views and it wasn't showing up under new posts. Since this is time sensitive, I'm trying to get this out there to the best of my abilities.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 31, 2015)

Oi, this is the first Nats I've missed since 2010(my first comp). Good luck to all of the competitors, and congrats to all those who end up placing!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jul 31, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.jflei.com/
> 
> So apparently I have heard that this is going to be a thing at US Nats... :0


If these rumors turn out to be true, I'd love to get some details as to how the technology turns out in practical use (video footage maybe?) apart from the already well explained but highly theoretical blog post.

Also good luck and tons of fun and amusement to everyone participating!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2015)

Jakub Kipa 28.56 Feet ER mean 

Also gj Riley for becoming the new US champ!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 31, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Also gj Riley for becoming the new US champ!



Wat his previous PB average was like 1:26! VGJ to him. He must have practised a lot.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 31, 2015)

****.
So I had a big assignment due this weekend for a summer college class, thought I would be finished with it, turns out I didn't get it done as soon as I thought. So, obviously by now, I am not at Nats. 
But, good luck to everyone who is there, I hope you meet all your goals, and Kevin Hays I want to hear that you went out with a bang!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 31, 2015)

Edit: I'm going to keep a running tab on this, because it's actually pretty interesting how close some people have been getting.

National Champion for single at a particular event (i.e. fastest person to not make the soft cutoff):
6x6: Phillip Lewicki, 4:35.65 (soft cut 4:30)
7x7: Clark Cheng, 6:30.28 (soft cut 6:30)
Mega: Jabari Nuruddin, 2:00.42 (soft cut 2:00)
Feet: Vincent Sheu, 4:32.01 (soft cut 4:00) if you had taken just another .09, you would have had a perfect 43210 time 
Pyra: Michael Battelle, 34.99 (soft cut 0:30)
5x5: Nathan Peck, 2:10.59 (soft cut 2:10)
OH: Alfred You, 1:00.59 (soft cut 1:00)
SQ1: Tyler Howlett, 43.81 (soft cut 0:40)
4x4: Will Crouch, 1:15.35 (soft cut 1:15)
Clock: Vincent Sheu, 20.12 (soft cut 0:20)

Props to Jouhaha Rubiks for making it into mega finals by .01


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2015)

What happened in the first solve of 2x2 first round??? Lucas and Chris both DNF???


----------



## cashis (Jul 31, 2015)

Can somebody link me to the cubecomps for this? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 31, 2015)

cashis said:


> Can somebody link me to the cubecomps for this? I can't seem to find it...



http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/results/live.php


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 31, 2015)

Guys what did the announcer say about the Cubicle selfie thing? I remember he said to take a selfie with the Cubicle sign, but what after that? Post it to instagram or something?

edit: I asked at their stall. Take a selfie with their sign, show it to them at their stall and you get a free cube.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What happened in the first solve of 2x2 first round??? Lucas and Chris both DNF???



Check cc again, they just hadn't been entered yet. I got the same confusion with pyra earlier today when Drew hadn't competed.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Check cc again, they just hadn't been entered yet. I got the same confusion with pyra earlier today when Drew hadn't competed.



yeah i got that glitch too, when it said the round was "done". but chris and lucas both DNFed on the same scramble (#1). Was it like a really tricky one-look thing they both messed up? cant wait for vids


----------



## Chree (Jul 31, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Check cc again, they just hadn't been entered yet. I got the same confusion with pyra earlier today when Drew hadn't competed.



They're still DNF's now.

Edit: PDF Ninja'd.

So... Collin's not there this year?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2015)

Chree said:


> They're still DNF's now.
> 
> Edit: PDF Ninja'd.
> 
> So... Collin's not there this year?



xD finally i ninjad someone!

yeah he isnt. wr single holder/2014 us champ missing lol.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2015)

1:01.41 5x5 average by Kevin Costello, 4th in the world wat


----------



## ottozing (Jul 31, 2015)

Pavan <3

EDIT: Apparently would've been a 12.13 avg without a +2 on the last solve


----------



## NeilH (Jul 31, 2015)

Judging by the 1rd round of 666 and 777, I'm not sure Kevin can win them


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Pavan <3
> 
> EDIT: Apparently would've been a 12.13 avg without a +2 on the last solve



your profile picture...


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 1, 2015)

Chree said:


> They're still DNF's now.
> 
> Edit: PDF Ninja'd.
> 
> So... Collin's not there this year?



Collin is currently in Japan in some sort of exchange program/ study abroad type of thing


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 1, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Edit: I'm going to keep a running tab on this, because it's actually pretty interesting how close some people have been getting.
> 
> National Champion for single at a particular event (i.e. fastest person to not make the soft cutoff):
> 6x6: Yuxuan Chen, 4:34.35 (soft cut 4:30)
> ...



Yuxuan can't be the national champ because she's from China


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Yuxuan can't be the national champ because she's from China



lol fixed 
Makes you the vice-national 6x6 single champ 

Edit: I just watched Cornelius' 2x2 avg vid, and WOW the lighting is so much better than Nats last year


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 1, 2015)

Haven't really heard much about live streaming. Is this not being done?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 1, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 1:01.41 5x5 average by Kevin Costello, 4th in the world wat


yeah I saw some of it, he had a sub 1 fail when he locked up on pll cri


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 1, 2015)

How much did it cost to register for US Nationals? I see like that there is a lot of prizes. 2-7 Moyu and every competitor gets a Blue dragon egg, and other giveaways and stuff


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 1, 2015)

KCIII 49.58 mega single 0_o


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> KCIII 49.58 mega single 0_o



Wtf. How... and still no sub1 average, waaat.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 2, 2015)

What happened to Vincent's FMC? Cubecomps says DNS for the last two attempts.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 2, 2015)

Drew Brads Skewb National champ. That was unexpected...


----------



## Cale S (Aug 2, 2015)

I missed skewb podium by 0.06 :'(
it seems like everyone fast failed in every round

edit: I missed 3BLD podium by 0.98 lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I missed skewb podium by 0.06 :'(
> it seems like everyone fast failed in every round



Apart from BindeDSA.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

Doesn't look like streaming will happen, but any chance of a live google doc like david adams did last year?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2015)

Faz said:


> Doesn't look like streaming will happen, but any chance of a live google doc like david adams did last year?



Man, you're desperate xD


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, you're desperate xD



Just a huge fan of competitive cubing haha


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2015)

Faz said:


> Doesn't look like streaming will happen, but any chance of a live google doc like david adams did last year?



I'd really like it too


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 2, 2015)

I would do it with my phone if I didn't miss my flight


----------



## Hays (Aug 2, 2015)

Live 3x3 finals results: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18mPrvpjfTktWY42n7Zcfg77IyR-qeEqxKIv_qUv9EfE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

legend


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

Cornelius in the lead with 8.34 so far.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

gogogo people


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2015)

Faz said:


> Cornelius in the lead with 8.34 so far.



Cubecomps says 8.35...

edit: They fixed it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

Pavan Ravindra 5.58 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2015)

Wut Pavan 5.58


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

sheeeeesh.... and a 17 xD


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 2, 2015)

Faz said:


> Pavan Ravindra 5.58 single



wuuut


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 2, 2015)

Kevin you troll


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 2, 2015)

Faz said:


> Pavan Ravindra 5.58 single



ha, nice!
not even NR 

e: only drew and lucas left to solve. who knew looking at a spreadsheet could be so tense ^^

e2: 'No TSwizzle walk ins. So dissapointing' - Kevin Hays 2k15


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 2, 2015)

Kevin stop trolling!


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

Cornelius on podium... yay ^^


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 2, 2015)

I appreciate the entertaining comments on the live results. It's beautiful :tu


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow that was close


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 2, 2015)

Drew Brads National champ


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats Drew!!


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

woow ... that's insane


----------



## BLACKLEADER (Aug 2, 2015)

1 Drew Brads / Avg 8.33
2 Cornelius Dieckmann / Avg 8.34
3 Lucas Etter / Avg 8.39


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 2, 2015)

.01 difference. Congrats Drew Brads


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratz Drew!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 2, 2015)

yeah, nice one drew!

thanks for the live updates kevin, really made my evening


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 2, 2015)

Who won the guanlong challenge? Is it on YouTube? That one looks interesting


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 2, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Really? 68 people from the first round for pyraminx beat the 16th/last place from finals. lolwut. I had a bad average on second round
> 
> 
> Also, I got 6th for smart egg (not that that matters)



that's fails/finals pressure for ya


----------



## NeilH (Aug 2, 2015)

Drew Brads is a baller


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 2, 2015)

drew brads club 4 lyfe


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow congratulations, Drew!


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone have footage of the boxing mystery event? That sounded amusing.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Apart from BindeDSA.



I did.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 3, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Who won the guanlong challenge? Is it on YouTube? That one looks interesting



Lucas won, If I recall correctly.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone have good footage of my 3x3 final solves that I could have?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 3, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Who won the guanlong challenge? Is it on YouTube? That one looks interesting



Lucas won.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> Anyone have good footage of my 3x3 final solves that I could have?


I filmed all of them -- it was a bit shaky, as I didn't have a tripod, but I can send them to you. PM me with the best place to send them (maybe email or Google drive?) and I'll try to get them off tomorrow morning.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2015)

Actually, don't worry about it. I'll upload the videos I have on my camera that I put on the table. It's not the best angle, but it'll do until people upload better versions of the final. Thank you, though!


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got home from Nationals. I had an amazing time all weekend, thanks so much to everyone for making my first Nats such a great experience!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 3, 2015)

ToastyKen said:


> Anyone have footage of the boxing mystery event? That sounded amusing.


Chris Olson took a great video of this - he'll probably get around to it eventually after sorting out his ridiculous amount of content.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 3, 2015)

Just realised that last year the whole podium was CN, but this year Drew and Cornelius are white/yellow and Lucas is white only.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2015)

lol, my bj Pyra second round though. It was cool seeing all of you, hype for next Nats!

E: Also, is anyone missing a MeiYing? I picked one up after 3x3 Finals thinking it was mine, but by the time I got back to my house, I had realized that I had two :/


----------



## CHJ (Aug 4, 2015)

Got a feet NR on a cube that once belonged to sarah strong.....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just realised that last year the whole podium was CN, but this year Drew and Cornelius are white/yellow and Lucas is white only.



I do yellow in maybe 1/40 solves, and only when it's very easy (I'm terrible at recognising F2L pairs), so I would say I pretty much do just white.


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, we did it. I think after 4 days of adrenaline my body did not take coming down from that very well, but a good night's sleep tonight in my own bed will help.

Thank you to everyone on staff for doing a great job and to those of you who came, this was definitely the best crowd we've had in terms of respecting our requests. I look forward to next year in... a place to be determined. 

Also, a special thanks to Tim Reynolds and Jim Mertens. There are 50+ staff and 10ish organizers, but nobody does more work than them. You guys can't imagine how much they did for you.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2015)

Botch Botch Botch.

Nats looked so amazing this year, and I am a bit upset that I did not decide to go. Next year, hopefully, if college choices do go my way.


----------



## Brest (Aug 4, 2015)

*Weston Mizumoto* - 9.71+2 3x3OH single - US Nationals 2015

D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U' R D2 B2 L' U' L U F' R' F' D'

y2 z // inspection
D2 U' R2 // cross
z U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R U' r U2' r' U' R U' R2 r // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.71	65	6.69	65	6.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.46	34	6.23	36	6.59		F2L/Total	56.2%	52.3%	55.4%
LL	4.25	31	7.29	29	6.82		LL/Total	43.8%	47.7%	44.6%

Cross+1	1.78	10	5.62	9	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	29.4%	25.0%
OLS	3.13	22	7.03	21	6.71		OLS/Total	32.2%	33.8%	32.3%
PLL	1.29	16	12.40	15	11.63		PLL/LL		30.4%	51.6%	51.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U' R D2 B2 L' U' L U F' R' F' D'

y2 z // inspection
D2 U' R2 // cross
z U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R U' r U' U' r' U' R U' R2 r // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

I am SO mad at Clock right now


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Group picture:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/topherolson/19632948834/

If you share it please credit me


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks to all who helped make this weekend possible! 

I had a great time! Was awesome to see everyone enjoying themselves and getting in some great times! 

Glad to have an official sub 10 (finally...)! Though 3BLD didn't pan out as I had hoped, I'm sure, like last year, this will just give me more fuel to work on getting better!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 4, 2015)

So, i found a cube piece in my bag for a v cube 7. I will happily send it to the owner, so yeah anyone missing a vcube 7 piece?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nationals was cool. Being a cubing cashier for 72hrs was cool and tiring. Thanks, all; I think I'm going to start cubing now for the first time in my life.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> So, i found a cube piece in my bag for a v cube 7. I will happily send it to the owner, so yeah anyone missing a vcube 7 piece?



Well, that's not mine, but like I said, I accidentally stole a MeiYing, so just let me know if you're missing one!


----------



## Riley (Aug 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Jakub Kipa 28.56 Feet ER mean
> 
> Also gj Riley for becoming the new US champ!



Ty!



Isaac Lai said:


> Wat his previous PB average was like 1:26! VGJ to him. He must have practised a lot.



Lol I did 89 solves total. The first average of 20 was done on carpet and was 1:01. The rest was about a 1:20 average done on hard floor. Good thing the comp had a soft carpet.  For megaminx, I did about 1200 solves (that's not counting the other 1000 last March  ).

A huge thanks to staff for making this all possible!!! As always, Nats was well-organized and super fun.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey so for people who were there live for finals: We experimented this year with projecting live standings from Cubecomps between each pair of finalists, so you'd have a sense of what the time to beat was. How did you feel about that? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 5, 2015)

ToastyKen said:


> Hey so for people who were there live for finals: We experimented this year with projecting live standings from Cubecomps between each pair of finalists, so you'd have a sense of what the time to beat was. How did you feel about that? Any thoughts?



It was shown for like 10 seconds, which was definitely not enough time to digest the information given. It was a good idea though, because the venue wifi usually worked about once an hour, so it was hard to keep track of results(though Jeremy had his laptop open doing all the results in front of me, so I felt a little spoiled.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 8, 2015)

This is late, but I just wanted to say that last weekend was awesome. The competition ran super smoothly (I think I was called within 5 minutes from the scheduled time on my badge every time). Huge thanks to the organisers. I can't imagine how much work must have gone into this. 

The venue was really good. Free parking and so close to the beach. I finished my last event on Saturday and was swimming in the ocean a few minutes later. 

@ToastyKen: That was really nice. But I agree with Keaton, maybe just a few seconds longer. 

Thanks again to everyone! You're awesome.

Also, I just remembered a suggestion I wanted to make. I feel like podiums at national championships should be the de facto top 3 _plus_ the competitor(s) of the respective country (in this case USA) needed to fill up a national podium. This way foreigners (like myself) don't steal citizens' podium ranking.

I loved being on the podium for 3x3, but I think it could have been a four person podium:
1st: Drew Brads (USA)
2nd: Cornelius Dieckmann (GER)
3rd: Lucas Etter (USA)
4th/3rd best American: Athony Brooks (USA)

In this example, I kind of stole Anthony's spotlight. Hope you're not mad, buddy.

If I'm not mistaken, the way I'm suggesting is also the way it has been done at Euro as well as German Nationals. I remember Euro 2014, when Sei Sugama (JAP) came third at OH, and Michal Pleskowicz (POL) came fourth. We were four people on that podium, because Michal had won the bronze medal for the European Championship.

A similar issue is how many citizens go to the final. This year at US Nationals, it was 16 competitors (4 non-Americans, 12 Americans). At Euro, it is usually the 12/16 (whatever the organisers decide on) fastest Europeans plus non-Europeans who were faster. This way no one eligible for titles loses their opportunity. But obviously this is would consume some time, wheras the first suggestion I made could be realised much more easily.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes said:


> Also, I just remembered a suggestion I wanted to make. I feel like podiums at national championships should be the de facto top 3 _plus_ the competitor(s) of the respective country (in this case USA) needed to fill up a national podium. This way foreigners (like myself) don't steal citizens' podium ranking.
> 
> I loved being on the podium for 3x3, but I think it could have been a four person podium:
> 1st: Drew Brads (USA)
> ...



I won 4BLD at Euros, and they made me stand off to the side of the podium. They also didn't give any sort of prizes to non-Europeans. I was more there for the experience, so it was all good.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 8, 2015)

Hm so the way US Nationals does it isn't too different; it's just that only the single fastest American per event gets special treatment as US National Champion, not the top 3 Americans. I hadn't realized that the Euros were different.

I kind of like the way the US system is more foreigner-friendly though. After all, we take pride in being a nation of immigrants!


----------

